# اللهجة المصرية: الطابية



## momai

مساء الخير 
أردت ان أسأل عن هذه الكلمة وجدتها في الويكيبيديا المصرية http://arz.wikipedia.org/wiki/شطرنج 
الى جانب قطعة "القلعة" فهل هذه الكلمة تعني حقا قلعة او فقط القطعة؟؟


----------



## akhooha

كلمة "طابية" (وجمعها طواب) مستخدمة بمعنى "قلعة" (إضفة إلى استخدامها في مصر اسمًا لقطعة شترنج)ـ
http://wikimapia.org/7739931/ar/طابية-الحتانة-Tabiah-fortress


وتقول مقالة عن قلعة قايتباي : "ولما زار السلطان قايتباي مدينة الإسكندرية سنة‏882‏ هـ‏/1477‏م توجه إلي موقع المنار القديم وأمر ان يبني علي أساسه القديم برجا عرف فيما بعد باسم قلعة او طابية قايتباي..." ـ
http://massai.ahram.org.eg/Inner.aspx?IssueId=565&typeid=40&ContentID=34851


----------



## momai

akhooha said:


> كلمة "طابية" (وجمعها طواب) مستخدمة بمعنى "قلعة" (إضفة إلى استخدامها في مصر اسمًا لقطعة شترنج)ـ
> http://wikimapia.org/7739931/ar/%D8%B7%D8%A7%D8%A8%D9%8A%D8%A9-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AD%D8%AA%D8%A7%D9%86%D8%A9-Tabiah-fortress


"شكرا جزيلا "أخوها


----------



## إسكندراني

هي كلمة فصيحة حسب علمي
او تعتبر كذلك في مصر
تعني برج حصين


----------



## momai

إسكندراني said:


> هي كلمة فصيحة حسب علمي
> او تعتبر كذلك في مصر
> تعني برج حصين


شكرا اسكندراني على التأكيد.


----------

